# 2017 Parts Express Parking Lot G2G



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Event:*

Parts Express Midwest Audiofest Parking lot G2G

*Date:*

Saturday July 15th 2017

*Location*

Parts Express
725 Pleasant Valley Dr.
Springboro, OH 45066
(937) 743-3000

*Time:*

The parts Express event starts at 8AM and goes to 5PM but open as to end time. If there is enough interest we can do a multi day event but that's open for discussion as I know for those who may travel a long way a 1 day event may not be as appealing. 


Here are some details. This literally will be in the parking lot so bring some lawn chairs. We will be holding this even near the SQ portion of the PE event. It's located across the furthest entrance from the main warehouse. Food will be provided by Parts Express as at the same time they have their own event going on. This includes a sanctioned MECA event, SQ event, audio swap meet and they usually have 20% off everything in their WH plus have drawings early (benefits to getting there early). Food is provided via PE and they usually have chips, hotdogs, and pop/water. All donation based. All of which go to charity. 



I know I'm posting this way in advance but want to give plenty of time for this. So those who may have to travel have plenty of time to plan for this if they want.


I wasn't able to make the 2016 meet due to some job instability but will have vacation time for this so am prioritizing this years event.



If your interested in showing up for this event please list your username, name, and vehicle. *Please copy and paste the bellow to your post if attending.*



*Attending*

1) Beckerson1 (Justin) 2006 Civic Si


----------



## Zippy (Jul 21, 2013)

2) Zippy (Bo) 2013 BRZ - I'll be at the SQ event 

Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


----------



## beak81champ (Oct 2, 2015)

Wish this wasn't the same weekend as Camarofest...


----------



## thefordmccord (Oct 18, 2012)

I will be there. I haven't heard yet if MECA will be holding an event there this year though. Last I heard, Parts Express was not real happy with all of the people demoing their monster SPL setups in the parking lot last year. Even if there is not a show, I'll be there for the tent sale and swap meet.

3) thefordmccord (Jeremy) - 2007 Scion TC


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

thefordmccord said:


> I will be there. I haven't heard yet if MECA will be holding an event there this year though. Last I heard, Parts Express was not real happy with all of the people demoing their monster SPL setups in the parking lot last year. Even if there is not a show, I'll be there for the tent sale and swap meet.
> 
> 3) thefordmccord (Jeremy) - 2007 Scion TC


Its confirmed. MECA will be there.

Midwest Audiofest


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

Zippy said:


> 2) Zippy (Bo) 2013 BRZ - I'll be at the SQ event
> 
> Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


Can't wait.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I may do this instead of College Station in hopes it won't be so damn hot. Will see. Since I'm not driving a pig anymore I'll be a lot more prone to making g2g's I haven't made in the past because of having a gaping hole in the gas tank...HEMI Ram with a rear end meant for towing:laugh:I needed it the first couple years I had it though.


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> I may do this instead of College Station in hopes it won't be so damn hot. Will see. Since I'm not driving a pig anymore I'll be a lot more prone to making g2g's I haven't made in the past because of having a gaping hole in the gas tank...HEMI Ram with a rear end meant for towing:laugh:I needed it the first couple years I had it though.


Very true. 

Ya not having the hole should help a little


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Beckerson1 said:


> Very true.
> 
> Ya not having the hole should help a little


Lower payments since I had good equity and bought the Jeep gently used and 6 more mpg on the hwy. And refinement of the interior is leaps and bounds better than my really basic Ram. Still think the Ram rode better at times because of its length but not having the "live axle wobble" makes ride quality a wash between the two. I could have mixed margaritas on the center console of the wobbly Ram while hauling ass down the interstate:laugh:


----------



## soundstreamer (Jun 2, 2015)

I hope to be there again this year. Maybe I will have my system somewhat installed but doubt I will compete. It was a good time last year getting to meet some good people and listen to some nice systems.


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

Beckerson1 said:


> *Event:*
> 
> Parts Express Midwest Audiofest Parking lot G2G
> 
> ...


It would be really nice to include the city and state of the events location.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Dayton, Ohio...at least I think it's Dayton. Close enough for a fairly accurate time estimation. I thought everyone knew where Parts Express was


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Dayton, Ohio...at least I think it's Dayton. Close enough for a fairly accurate time estimation. I thought everyone knew where Parts Express was


Thanks. 

I've ordered parts from them, but I have not paid any attention to where they are located. To me that information is moot.

Also, this is a nationwide forum. Any posting to an event should include the city and state as a common courtesy. 

Not everyone in the country knows where all car audio gatherings are held. Maybe if one is from that specific State, I could see.

The closest event host from me is about 400 miles from where I live.


----------



## soundstreamer (Jun 2, 2015)

High Resolution Audio said:


> It would be really nice to include the city and state of the events location.


It's located in Springboro, OH which is about midway between Cincinnati and Dayton.


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

High Resolution Audio said:


> It would be really nice to include the city and state of the events location.


I will have this included. I wasn't even thinking about it at the time of the post. Thanks


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

I added their address and phone number


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

BigAl205 said:


> I added their address and phone number


Thanks Al


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

Bump for this event


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

Just bumping this. Only a few more months away and I'm getting really excited to be able to attend this event again this year.

*Attending*

1) Beckerson1 (Justin) - 2006 Civic Si
2) Zippy (Bo) - 2013 BRZ 
3) thefordmccord (Jeremy) - 2007 Scion TC


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm up in the air about this one. Just depends on how life treats me between now and then.


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> I'm up in the air about this one. Just depends on how life treats me between now and then.


Hope to see you there.


Just bumping this up. Event is coming up quick


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

OK I will have a mod move this to the first post but here is where we will be meeting. As I said in the first post we are holding this near the SQ/judging area. 

Red dot is where we are meeting


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I might run my personal vehicle up the flagpole for the first time ever. Thought about doing this at College Station, but my main amp is at Arc right now getting straightened out. Don't want to commit if my system isn't fully operational and without processed rears it's not what I want it to be. Just not sure if there would be enough people competing in my class at PE to make it worth the price of entry. I'd hate to win by knocking down the trees on either side of me. You know, winning by default. And what all is involved in getting set up for MECA?


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> I might run my personal vehicle up the flagpole for the first time ever. Thought about doing this at College Station, but my main amp is at Arc right now getting straightened out. Don't want to commit if my system isn't fully operational and without processed rears it's not what I want it to be. Just not sure if there would be enough people competing in my class at PE to make it worth the price of entry. I'd hate to win by knocking down the trees on either side of me. You know, winning by default. And what all is involved in getting set up for MECA?


I wouldn't know. I don't intend on competing. Maybe Bo can chime in as he is competing in this one. He might be able to answer that question for you


*Attending*

1) Beckerson1 (Justin) - 2006 Civic Si
2) Zippy (Bo) - 2013 BRZ *Competing*
3) thefordmccord (Jeremy) - 2007 Scion TC


*Maybe*

1) BigAl205 (100% might be there)
2) hillbilly SQ (depends on if vehicle is ready)


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

Bump for an amazing event


----------



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

4) Jazzi (Justin) - Rental Car

I'm thrilled to finally make it to this event!


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

Jazzi said:


> 4) Jazzi (Justin) - Rental Car
> 
> I'm thrilled to finally make it to this event!


Hellz ya. Can't wait to meet you in person

All the J's are coming to the event. Need some more of the alphabet. Let's go peps 



*Attending*

1) Beckerson1 (Justin) - 2006 Civic Si
2) Zippy (Bo) - 2013 BRZ *Competing*
3) thefordmccord (Jeremy) - 2007 Scion TC
4) Jazzi (Justin) - Rental Car

*Maybe*

1) BigAl205 (100% might be there)
2) hillbilly SQ (depends on if vehicle is ready)


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

I might be able to make it. I'm going to try my best as I would love to be there and offer demo's to anyone that wants to hear what the TM65 mkII and M25 combo are capable of. I anticipate most of the demo's would be with the BM mkV sub turned off. 

*Maybe*

1) BigAl205 (100% might be there)
2) hillbilly SQ (depends on if vehicle is ready)
3) Electrodynamic


----------



## soundstreamer (Jun 2, 2015)

I should be there as well. Not saying it will sound great as it's my first time tuning and need to figure out some of the bugs in my system. I will have a complete SI front stage as well. It would be cool to compare mine to yours Nick!

soundstreamer(Alan) Ford Fusion


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

My vehicle will 100% be ready. And Nick your VW was insane without much of a tune at all. Look forward to hearing it dialed in. My rig will be more dialed in this round, but think I did a damn good job at roughing in the general idea with a few minutes here and there 10 days before the last Bertholomy meet.


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

Electrodynamic said:


> I might be able to make it. I'm going to try my best as I would love to be there and offer demo's to anyone that wants to hear what the TM65 mkII and M25 combo are capable of. I anticipate most of the demo's would be with the BM mkV sub turned off.


Nick I would absolutely love to hear the new TM65 mkII and even the M25 in action. I will have the TM65 ported ready for you to listen to and I will see about getting the photos of the build developed for everyone to see if the would like...



soundstreamer said:


> I should be there as well. Not saying it will sound great as it's my first time tuning and need to figure out some of the bugs in my system. I will have a complete SI front stage as well. It would be cool to compare mine to yours Nick!
> 
> soundstreamer(Alan) Ford Fusion


Alan thats why we are doing this. There will be a lot of great guys there that can give some really good advice and assist you in your tuning journey. Heck I'm trying something completely new by the time this meet comes around. 



Hillbilly SQ said:


> My vehicle will 100% be ready. And Nick your VW was insane without much of a tune at all. Look forward to hearing it dialed in. My rig will be more dialed in this round, but think I did a damn good job at roughing in the general idea with a few minutes here and there 10 days before the last Bertholomy meet.




*Attending*

1) Beckerson1 (Justin) - 2006 Civic Si
2) Zippy (Bo) - 2013 BRZ *Competing*
3) thefordmccord (Jeremy) - 2007 Scion TC
4) Jazzi (Justin) - Rental Car
5) Hillbilly SQ
6) soundstreamer (Alan) Ford Fusion

*Maybe*

1) BigAl205 (Alan) (100% might be there)
2) Electrodynamic (Nick) (Will try to be there) Demoing the TM65VII and M25 combo


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> My vehicle will 100% be ready. And Nick your VW was insane without much of a tune at all. Look forward to hearing it dialed in. My rig will be more dialed in this round, but think I did a damn good job at roughing in the general idea with a few minutes here and there 10 days before the last Bertholomy meet.


Haha, thanks.  Now that I've had more than 15 minutes in a noisy warehouse to tune the VW it sounds a LOT better now. I still need to go through all the presets and make sure that *both* subwoofer icons are clicked on and the "reset gain" tab clicked so it gets rid of that horrible RF "Q" on the subwoofer section. I kept thinking to myself "man, I didn't think the BM was this peaky" but then I went back in and found you have to click on both subwoofer icons in the 3sixty.3 software and EQ both subwoofers exactly the same as the RF software defaults to their own "Q" which is honky sounding (rise to 70 Hz and then a slow fall down to 20 Hz). 

Now I need to pull the passenger door and fix the door lock button...that thing rattles like crazy!


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

Electrodynamic said:


> Haha, thanks.  Now that I've had more than 15 minutes in a noisy warehouse to tune the VW it sounds a LOT better now. I still need to go through all the presets and make sure that *both* subwoofer icons are clicked on and the "reset gain" tab clicked so it gets rid of that horrible RF "Q" on the subwoofer section. I kept thinking to myself "man, I didn't think the BM was this peaky" but then I went back in and found you have to click on both subwoofer icons in the 3sixty.3 software and EQ both subwoofers exactly the same as the RF software defaults to their own "Q" which is honky sounding (rise to 70 Hz and then a slow fall down to 20 Hz).
> 
> Now I need to pull the passenger door and fix the door lock button...that thing rattles like crazy!


Well call me Sally, move to Cali that be my issue... Never thought of this

That default is very annoying. I've caught it a couple times but I think it defaulted on me again


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Beckerson1 said:


> Well call me Sally, move to Cali that be my issue... Never thought of this
> 
> That default is very annoying. I've caught it a couple times but I think it defaulted on me again


Unfortunately it happens a lot. It seems like you have to save the same setting four or five times for it to actually save the subwoofers as flat without that horrible "Q" that is the default for the subwoofers.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Electrodynamic said:


> Unfortunately it happens a lot. It seems like you have to save the same setting four or five times for it to actually save the subwoofers as flat without that horrible "Q" that is the default for the subwoofers.


Sounds like a colossal pain in the butt pipe to me. It's bad enough having to tune around the terrible "rooms" we choose to listen to music in:laugh:

My sub box and rack might not have carpet on it come meet time but I want to run it for a bit before finishing it so I'll know if it's something I can live with or not. Take out all the little time consuming details and I can throw a box and rack together and get it wired pretty fast. It'll have a cargo cover over it at least. Will probably downfire the sub and port it. And considering mounting amps upside down. The xdi1200.6 has forced cooling. The sub amp is a plain heat sink but will always be at 4 ohms with the subs I have available. Heat rises, but will only worry about it if it thermals on me. Cheap amp being run way below its capability.


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

Electrodynamic said:


> Unfortunately it happens a lot. It seems like you have to save the same setting four or five times for it to actually save the subwoofers as flat without that horrible "Q" that is the default for the subwoofers.


ya I know. The amount of times clicking in between them and having to fix the default is plane stupid. But luckily this new piece I've added to the setup has eliminated the issue for now. As far as EQing out the peak and flattening everything out. Sounds amazing now (spent a good 2 hours listening to various tracks) 

Can't wait to get input at the meet


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Where are some safe areas to stay for the night? I'm used to having to be extra cautious in one of the most dangerous cities in the country (Little Rock) so am bred to do research on where to stay when traveling.


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Where are some safe areas to stay for the night? I'm used to having to be extra cautious in one of the most dangerous cities in the country (Little Rock) so am bred to do research on where to stay when traveling.


I usually drive there and back same day so can't really give much of an opinion. Now this year I may stay the night down there but really depends on if my friend will be coming or not.


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

I'll be attending the MECA SQ show so make sure to come over and say hello. I'll be in a white 4Runner and as long as my vehicle isn't being judged I'm always happy to give a demo.


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

lowcel said:


> I'll be attending the MECA SQ show so make sure to come over and say hello. I'll be in a white 4Runner and as long as my vehicle isn't being judged I'm always happy to give a demo.


Will definitely make my rounds


----------



## unix_usr (Dec 4, 2013)

Count me in for a barely-maybe ... I'd love to go but that timing is too far out to account for if wifey-will-let-me-or-not yet 

unix_usr (Nate) - 2015 Mustang GT PP - new install almost ready for tuning!


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Attending*

1) Beckerson1 (Justin) - 2006 Civic Si
2) Zippy (Bo) - 2013 BRZ *Competing*
3) thefordmccord (Jeremy) - 2007 Scion TC
4) Jazzi (Justin) - Rental Car
5) Hillbilly SQ
6) soundstreamer (Alan) Ford Fusion
7) lowcell -white 4runner- *Competing*

*Maybe*

1) BigAl205 (Alan) (100% might be there)
2) Electrodynamic (Nick) (Will try to be there) Demoing the TM65VII and M25 combo
3) unix_usr (Nate) - 2015 Mustang GT PP - new install almost ready for tuning!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Might be wise to have a set amount of cash in hand for the tent sale and once it's gone it's gone just to protect ourselves from ourselves


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Might be wise to have a set amount of cash in hand for the tent sale and once it's gone it's gone just to protect ourselves from ourselves


Its super easy to over spend at this btw... between all the deals they have going on as well as the random items you come across it all adds up quick. You save a good amount but adds up....


Here is a good tip for those looking to buy things at this event and want to save some time with waiting (20% off has been the amount in past events btw). Do up a wishlist on PE website and print the list with all the items you would like to get (it will provide the item# which will make it easier on the staff to get your order into their system faster).


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Vacation put in for and room booked. Guess I'm making this thing for realz!


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Actually I'm out guys. This falls square on my 4 year old's birthday party.


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

I finally got my system playing yesterday. I can't wait for the show.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I got the ugly duckling Alumapro build done. This thing is so transparent sounding it's strange. 2.6 tuned to 28hz...I think. I'm used to having more of a 50/50 sq/spl sub. This thing is more like 100/0 sq/spl, lol.


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

Electrodynamic said:


> Actually I'm out guys. This falls square on my 4 year old's birthday party.


Bummer... Maybe next year.


*Attending*

1) Beckerson1 (Justin) - 2006 Civic Si
2) Zippy (Bo) - 2013 BRZ *Competing*
3) thefordmccord (Jeremy) - 2007 Scion TC
4) Jazzi (Justin) - Rental Car
5) Hillbilly SQ (Chris)
6) soundstreamer (Alan) Ford Fusion
7) lowcel (Bruce) -white 4runner- *Competing*

*Maybe*

1) BigAl205 (Alan) (100% might be there)
2) unix_usr (Nate) - 2015 Mustang GT PP - new install almost ready for tuning!


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

I plan on bringing a mix (of mainly JMLabs demo's) music on CD for demoing and listening to others systems. Don't be afraid to bring your own mix (of decent quality) CD's as I for one am not one to know what songs others like and I can usually never make up my mind on something as simple as what I want to eat tonight (or any night) if you get my drift lol...

Also I will have a massive (120Ah) 3.7V Li-ion pack for charging cell phones for anyone who may need to get a quick charge in. Also plan to bring the Camera for a group photo and photo's of the meet/etc...


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

I`d go but 18 hours drive will kill me. Have fun everybody!


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

Beckerson1 said:


> I plan on bringing a mix (of mainly JMLabs demo's) music on CD for demoing and listening to others systems. Don't be afraid to bring your own mix (of decent quality) CD's as I for one am not one to know what songs others like and I can usually never make up my mind on something as simple as what I want to eat tonight (or any night) if you get my drift lol...
> 
> Also I will have a massive (120Ah) 3.7V Li-ion pack for charging cell phones for anyone who may need to get a quick charge in. Also plan to bring the Camera for a group photo and photo's of the meet/etc...


Some competitors are using the new Sony head units which don't take CD's. So, it might be a good idea to bring a flash drive as well. For the Sony's the main folder must be named "Music". You can name folders anything under the "Music" folder. Having FLAK and / or WAV files is a good idea.


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

lowcel said:


> Some competitors are using the new Sony head units which don't take CD's. So, it might be a good idea to bring a flash drive as well. For the Sony's the main folder must be named "music". You can name folders anything under the "music" folder. Having FLAK and / or WAV files is a good idea.


I will make sure to have that setup.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

lowcel said:


> Some competitors are using the new Sony head units which don't take CD's. So, it might be a good idea to bring a flash drive as well. For the Sony's the main folder must be named "music". You can name folders anything under the "music" folder. Having FLAK and / or WAV files is a good idea.


I'll make sure to do that. If I forget (and I probably will) I'll have the lappy on hand to rename the folder. So, am I understanding this right where the data folder just needs to be renamed "music"?

And with my cd-less unit .wav works great. FLAC might not work so beware of that. I need to experiment and see what types of files won't work in it so I can make a list. At least it plays lossless. And I think for aftermarket the Sony unit is going to take over in the serious sq installs.


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> I'll make sure to do that. If I forget (and I probably will) I'll have the lappy on hand to rename the folder. So, am I understanding this right where the data folder just needs to be renamed "music"?
> 
> And with my cd-less unit .wav works great. FLAC might not work so beware of that. I need to experiment and see what types of files won't work in it so I can make a list. At least it plays lossless. And I think for aftermarket the Sony unit is going to take over in the serious sq installs.


I have the Pioneer 4200NEX and plays Flac just fine (must be 16 bit but I don't know of a HU that plays 24 bit encoded Flac). Most of my songs will be setup for WAV as that's pretty standard these days. I may have some higher quality MP3 (320 Constant) in the mix as well. 

I know I have a slightly different EQ setup for MP3 vs Lossless as there are very minor differences in the top end especially



BTW if someone has a canopy and feels like bringing it please do so. It's hard to tell what the weather will be like. So far its been a hot start to "summer" here in OH so a good chance it may be quite warm during this. July tends to be are peak month as far as temps go.


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> I'll make sure to do that. If I forget (and I probably will) I'll have the lappy on hand to rename the folder. So, am I understanding this right where the data folder just needs to be renamed "music"?
> 
> And with my cd-less unit .wav works great. FLAC might not work so beware of that. I need to experiment and see what types of files won't work in it so I can make a list. At least it plays lossless. And I think for aftermarket the Sony unit is going to take over in the serious sq installs.


Actually, I messed up. It needs to be named "Music" with a capital "M". I'm not sure if that matters but that is what it says in the manual.

Example of my folders on competition USB.

Music (folder)

--IASCA Disk 1 (folder)
----Song 1 (file)
----Song 2
----Etc

-- IASCA Disk 2 (folder)
----Song 1
----Song 2
----Etc

--MECA Disk (folder)
----Song 1 
----Song 2
----Etc


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

Beckerson1 said:


> Bummer... Maybe next year.
> 
> 
> *Attending*
> 7) lowcel -white 4runner- *Competing*


Most people call me Bruce in the real world.


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

lowcel said:


> Most people call me Bruce in the real world.


Pleasure Bruce I will get that fixed


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

Updated names 

*Attending*

1) Beckerson1 (Justin) - 2006 Civic Si
2) Zippy (Bo) - 2013 BRZ *Competing*
3) thefordmccord (Jeremy) - 2007 Scion TC
4) Jazzi (Justin) - Rental Car
5) Hillbilly SQ (Chris)
6) soundstreamer (Alan) Ford Fusion
7) lowcel (Bruce) -white 4runner- *Competing*

*Maybe*

1) BigAl205 (Alan) (100% might be there)
2) unix_usr (Nate) - 2015 Mustang GT PP - new install almost ready for tuning!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Beckerson1 said:


> I have the Pioneer 4200NEX and plays Flac just fine (must be 16 bit but I don't know of a HU that plays 24 bit encoded Flac). Most of my songs will be setup for WAV as that's pretty standard these days. I may have some higher quality MP3 (320 Constant) in the mix as well.
> 
> I know I have a slightly different EQ setup for MP3 vs Lossless as there are very minor differences in the top end especially
> 
> ...


No clue what the specs on my factory unit are. It's a really nice headunit though! I do suggest WAV anyway just to be safe. 

July in Ohio can't be as bad as July in Arkansas. If you look close those of us that are native or lived in the dirty south for a while have gills on our neck I did buy one of those $25 Under Armor shirts that are really thin and slick the other day and it was awesome at the gym yesterday when wearing for the first time. After 50 minutes of weight training and 40 minutes on the elliptical it never once got heavy or tried to stick to me. They really do work as advertised!


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> No clue what the specs on my factory unit are. It's a really nice headunit though! I do suggest WAV anyway just to be safe.
> 
> July in Ohio can't be as bad as July in Arkansas. If you look close those of us that are native or lived in the dirty south for a while have gills on our neck I did buy one of those $25 Under Armor shirts that are really thin and slick the other day and it was awesome at the gym yesterday when wearing for the first time. After 50 minutes of weight training and 40 minutes on the elliptical it never once got heavy or tried to stick to me. They really do work as advertised!


West Virginia is the exact same way.


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> No clue what the specs on my factory unit are. It's a really nice headunit though! I do suggest WAV anyway just to be safe.
> 
> July in Ohio can't be as bad as July in Arkansas. If you look close those of us that are native or lived in the dirty south for a while have gills on our neck I did buy one of those $25 Under Armor shirts that are really thin and slick the other day and it was awesome at the gym yesterday when wearing for the first time. After 50 minutes of weight training and 40 minutes on the elliptical it never once got heavy or tried to stick to me. They really do work as advertised!





lowcel said:


> West Virginia is the exact same way.


That's the one thing we don't always have. You can keep the Humidity Chris that's what makes it the worst.

I'm a 50-60 degree kinda guy. Once you get humidity into the mix that's when I become uncomfortable. Plus I sweat like no other so that doesn't help.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Beckerson1 said:


> That's the one thing we don't always have. You can keep the Humidity Chris that's what makes it the worst.
> 
> I'm a 50-60 degree kinda guy. Once you get humidity into the mix that's when I become uncomfortable. Plus I sweat like no other so that doesn't help.


That's a big reason I'm in the process of dropping 50lbs of blubber. over 20% of the way there in just a month by keeping the furnace going with weight training and cardio. I'm a short stocky mostly German guy with dense muscles and they hold in heat. Trying to get my heat tolerance back up to where it was when I was a 210lb tank. I think losing the whale blubber is the way to go for that...and getting the cardiovascular system right again.


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> That's a big reason I'm in the process of dropping 50lbs of blubber. over 20% of the way there in just a month by keeping the furnace going with weight training and cardio. I'm a short stocky mostly German guy with dense muscles and they hold in heat. Trying to get my heat tolerance back up to where it was when I was a 210lb tank. I think losing the whale blubber is the way to go for that...and getting the cardiovascular system right again.


Hear you there. I'm on my feet all day so activity isn't a issue. Its the coming home most nights and eating supper at 8:30 and going to bed a hour or two later. Gained back the 20 lbs I lost when I first started the job. That and I started drinking Pop again. Need to get off that again.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Beckerson1 said:


> Hear you there. I'm on my feet all day so activity isn't a issue. Its the coming home most nights and eating supper at 8:30 and going to bed a hour or two later. Gained back the 20 lbs I lost when I first started the job. That and I started drinking Pop again. Need to get off that again.


I work nights on my feet and very active. If I don't go to the gym after work I at least try to stay awake a few hours after eating "breakfast" which is a PBJ. If I keep the internal furnace burning hot sleep is like an on/off switch.


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

Bumping this event. 3.5 weeks to go


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

Bump for a great event. Come listen to great systems (SQL, SPL, oldschool, newschool, etc...) and save a tone off your PE orders. Past events have been 20% off everything in warehouse. Check out the speaker building competition and see what's up for sale for the swap meet.


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

Bumping this up.


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

Just a week and a half away. Getting super excited for this event. Finally am getting my setup more and more dialed in.


YOU HAVE TO BE KIDDING ME.....


$400 dollars to have 3rd party photo sharing? No thanks photobucket

Sorry any new people who haven't seen my photo showing where we will be meeting. I will have to find a completely new photo sharing site that isn't going to CHARGE me to host pictures. Ridiculous

That means every photo from the beginning of time (my build, etc) is jacked. Thanks a lot


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Well I'm out. I'm about to make a rather large purchase (for me anyway). Been push mowing 1.5 acres for about 2 years now because of a worn out 2006 Yard Machines (was a pos when new) that isn't worth putting time or money into to get going again. The $500 or so this trip would cost me will go a long way for this purchase. Bout fell out in the heat yesterday with my very nice self propelled Honda 21" that of course won't cut grass without bogging down during the cool part of the day (wet at crack of dawn). Pulling the trailer to the Hoe Depot next week to cry as I turn loose of roughly $1650! Y'all have fun and TAKE PICS.
Cub Cadet XT1 Enduro Series LT 42 in. 18 HP Kohler Hydrostatic Gas Front-Engine Riding Mower-LT42 - The Home Depot


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Attending*

1) Beckerson1 (Justin) - 2006 Civic Si
2) Zippy (Bo) - 2013 BRZ *Competing*
3) thefordmccord (Jeremy) - 2007 Scion TC
4) Jazzi (Justin) - Rental Car
5) soundstreamer (Alan) Ford Fusion
6) lowcel (Bruce) -white 4runner- *Competing*

*Maybe*

1) BigAl205 (Alan) (100% might be there)
2) unix_usr (Nate) - 2015 Mustang GT PP - new install almost ready for tuning!


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

Attending


1) Beckerson1 (Justin) - 2006 Civic Si
2) Zippy (Bo) - 2013 BRZ Competing
3) thefordmccord (Jeremy) - 2007 Scion TC
4) Jazzi (Justin) - Rental Car
5) soundstreamer (Alan) Ford Fusion
6) lowcel (Bruce) -white 4runner- Competing


Maybe


1) unix_usr (Nate) - 2015 Mustang GT PP - new install almost ready for tuning!


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

Hopefully my setup sounds ok. Been trying to measure to get a complete system measurement and idk why REW keeps cutting off at 8k... I can't get individual drivers to measure correctly either. I have my mids for example bandpassed from 50-250hz (graphs show more but thats where my crossovers are set in the 360.3) and while the low end looks good by the look of the graph I have absolutely no LPF at or near 250hz. Graph continues to read all the way up to 800hz and then sharply drops and continues to go until 8k and stops. Makes absolutely no sense. All settings are the same as when I took this measurement:










Ya I know the range between 50-300hz is weird but here is each individual driver:










With both I get this null. It doesn't sound bad and doesn't lack at all in this range 

Not to mention i can't seem to get a measurement on subs either so IDK. Might try a clean install of REW and go from there.

Anyway not sure if its a issue with a wire run (be it the 3.5mm to 3.5mm run into the cabin) or if its a issue with the mic. Or heck if I'm missing something that got changed without my knowing it. Any thoughts is much appreciated

Will just hang with what I have for the event but am experimenting with something and need my measurements to be accurate.


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

Just two more days!!!


----------



## durwood (Mar 7, 2007)

I'll be there again looking for things I don't need. New car does not have anything in it, I usually just swing through the SQ area briefly and listen to a few cars though.


----------



## soundstreamer (Jun 2, 2015)

Cant wait for the show either. Unfortunately my install is not looking very good and my car doesn't sound anywhere as good as it could. Like Beckerson I'm having some issues with REW(most likely user error as it's my first time using it) and can't get my midrange and midbass the way I like.


----------



## durwood (Mar 7, 2007)

Never used REW, Arta worked good for me. Making graphs look pretty though can suck the life out of your tune

ARTA Software


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

soundstreamer said:


> Cant wait for the show either. Unfortunately my install is not looking very good and my car doesn't sound anywhere as good as it could. Like Beckerson I'm having some issues with REW(most likely user error as it's my first time using it) and can't get my midrange and midbass the way I like.


Crap happens, you will still have a good time though.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Again, y'all have fun. At least the new mower I just spent $1637 on out the door is a sweetheart. Might break my own rule and go fishing on Saturday. Then GTFO when the weekend idiots start to pile in.


----------



## soundstreamer (Jun 2, 2015)

lowcel said:


> Crap happens, you will still have a good time though.


Yes will for sure still have a good time. I really want to hear your vehicle.


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

Getting really excited to see everyone and listen to some vehicles. I plan on being there at 8 as i want to make sure I get my items ordered early so I know they will still have them as well as get in on some drawings. They tend to go quick and very early. I will have my measuring equipment with me as Jazzi and I are going to try and figure out my issues I've been having with the testing setup. Assuming we can get things to work I'll be glad to let anyone borrow the setup if they want to pick Jazzi's brain a little lol

Weather looks to be really good. Low 80's and little chance of rain. Make sure to bring some chairs, sunscreen if you susceptible to burning. Once again food and drink are provided by PE and past events it was donation based. I will have my camera with me and at some point would like to get a group shot of those attending. 

I will have my yeti 400 and my homemade 5v power bank for anyone who may need to charge phones or other simple devices. 

See you all tomorrow


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

soundstreamer said:


> Yes will for sure still have a good time. I really want to hear your vehicle.




As long as nobody is in it you can demo it anytime.


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

Glade news. Was able to figure out what was going on with REW and my mic.

1) The RCA to 3.5mm I have is bad/pinched. Get some mad noise from it.
2) REW was way outdated. I never updated to v5.18. Was still on v5.1

So I redid everything as REW supports auto eq with the 3.Sixty.3 which the previous tune didn't have that option. I had to guess

It will still be fairly raw for tomorrow but hopefully with some feedback and some slight adjustments things can get worked out.

Warning now just in case I don't say anything about it tomorrow. I do have quite the noise floor. 

Here are some measurements:

Full System 











Full System Crossovers











Mid Bass











Full Range












Had to mess with the subs LPF crossover as with the ported mids the tuning of the enclosure is around 83Hz and the drivers fall off after that. I have them crossed at 50hz as it does help bring the bass more up front. So have the subs set for 80hz which helped fill the gap a little. 

Anyway am pleased with the sound. Can play just about any genre for the most part.


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm here just awaiting a order.


----------



## Zippy (Jul 21, 2013)

Beckerson1 said:


> I'm here just awaiting a order.


They relocated the SQ spot to the employee lot of parts express. We are near the entrance to the lot


----------



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

Well that was fun! I'm glad to have met a bunch of you at the MECA competition side of things.

The Parts Express speaker building competition was really interesting. Far and away my favorite was the system titled Progresso Compresso built by Meredith. It was originally based off a compression driver that JBL made, I think it was a D2 double-ring radiator design. I have a scan of his info sheet that I should upload too.

He is using 8 pairs of a cheap 3" driver from another Parts Express tent sale from 10 years ago. They are mounted in pairs facing eachother at the rear of the horn, with each pair firing into a horn throat carved from foam. The eight separate horn throats converge into the center of the giant horn about halfway down it, then the entire thing flares out to about 6 feet wide by 4 feet tall. There are a pair tweeters mounted on the left and right sides of the horn mouth for stereo, and the horn is all mono (I think).

Nobody took him seriously and most people just laughed when it was his turn to demo his system for the judges. But I nearly fell out of my seat. For something made of Progresso soup cans, surplus throwaway drivers, and cardboard, it defied all expectations. I wish you all were there for it because it was truly special.


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

That looks impressive. 

Once again it was really nice meeting you Justin. While my setup wasn't up to par your input was much appreciated. Haven't measured yet but did look into the polarity of the speakers and the passenger mid was in fact flipped the entire time I had this setup. Never really noticed it. Will do some measuring tomorrow.


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

Great show today and nice meeting you Jazzi.


----------



## thefordmccord (Oct 18, 2012)

I had a great time. It was good seeing everyone and meeting some new folks.


----------



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

Here is Meredith's build sheet for the Progresso Compresso. The amount of thought he put into this thing is frantastic. He has a build log printed in a binder that is about 40 pages long with much more detail. Sadly, it is not available online anywhere.

His design principle is brilliant. Someone should make a window sticker or a hat from it.


----------



## soundstreamer (Jun 2, 2015)

Had a great time at the show. Met some new people and got some good input on my system.


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

soundstreamer said:


> Had a great time at the show. Met some new people and got some good input on my system.


Great seeing you again. I'm sorry I didn't get to listen to your car. It seemed like I was busy most of the day.


----------



## soundstreamer (Jun 2, 2015)

lowcel said:


> Great seeing you again. I'm sorry I didn't get to listen to your car. It seemed like I was busy most of the day.


It was good to see you again and your 4 Runner sounds absolutely amazing!

You didn't miss much not getting to hear my car it definitely needs a good bit more tuning. I might borrow your ears sometime after I do a little more tweaking.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

So what all did I miss by not showing up? I stayed pretty busy around here Friday and Saturday.


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

soundstreamer said:


> It was good to see you again and your 4 Runner sounds absolutely amazing!
> 
> You didn't miss much not getting to hear my car it definitely needs a good bit more tuning. I might borrow your ears sometime after I do a little more tweaking.


Thank you. I'll be happy to help as much as I can.


----------



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> So what all did I miss by not showing up? I stayed pretty busy around here Friday and Saturday.


Food and friendships, tuning discussions, meeting Don Keele and learning about the CBT24 line array he designed, listening to almost 50 unique speakers for the speaker building competition, getting free samples of 3M Super 33+ electrical tape (the one best tape ever made), the swap meet and wishing you could buy a *whatever* because it was such a great deal but then realizing you couldn't ship it home for free. Plus the office and engineering lab and warehouse tour was neat to see.

Also loot. Lots and lots of loot.

I picked up a 2.0 and a 2.1 channel amplifier board for a small bluetooth project I've been dreaming about for $1 each. A Dayton UMM-6 microphone, a bunch of tiny 3" and 4" speakers to play with my Sound Machine project in another thread I started, a matching pair of tweeters I wanted a while ago but decided they were too expensive at full price. And this is just the stuff I thought was interesting enough to buy.....

I also grabbed a 12 channel amplifier that can run the Linkwitz LX521 towers I have instead of using a random assortment stuff to get 10 channels. The owner of Parts Express even helped me ship it back home so I wouldn't have to fit a 35lb box into my luggage on the plane (hint, it's not possible).

Also, an authentic Electronics Merit Badge book from the Boy Scouts printed in the 1960s (retail price $0.35). As an Eagle Scout, I could not pass it up!


----------

